# What sex is this silkie?



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

I just bought this Silkie and the man I bout it from claims that its a hen and has layed before. But it seems like he's trying to jump on the other hens possibly. Unless that's just it's way of the pecking order. It looks to me as a rooster but I'm not a professional. Also I know hens can have little spurs but this one has little ones just coming through.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Not totally positive but looks like one of my Silkie roosters. Has a big comb.
Glad you are getting more chickens!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

He's a rooster. You can tell also by the long hackle feathers, the feathers on his neck. They are pretty, and lay long and nice on him. A hen has short hackle feathers. He's handsome!


----------



## LICHICK28 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sorry but sure looks like a roo to me.


----------



## kimberley (Sep 8, 2012)

looks like my roosters twin brother. very beautiful and mine is so sweet and bossy with his ladies.


----------



## kimberley (Sep 8, 2012)

but mine is also not noisy so you might not mind him being a rooster. mine only crows in the am and in the hut before i let him out. also makes beauriful babies.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm no pro at this but from other pics and that comb looks like a roo. Glad to hear your adopting more chickens.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

lovely silkie. and yep looks like a roo to me.


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

I have two silkie hens and this one looks very different to mine.. The posture is different and the way it's neck feathers lay flat, streamlined down his front. I would have to agree with everyone and say, looks like you have a rooster on your hands!


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone!! And yeah I'm re flocking!! I guess I'll have to bring him back and swap him for another hen! I would like to know some characteristics of the hens that all of you love! What hens should I get?


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Koko, most of the Silkie girls you won't see the comb. They usually have the poofy head. Don't think that is 100% true to all the girls but my girls do.


----------



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

I have 7 silkies and it looks like a roo to me


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

My favorites are silkies and pekin bantams-also frizzle pekin bantams are quite cute! Do you them for eggs or pets?


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Jasmin, do you have a picture of your pekin bantam? Not sure if I ever saw one.


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

jasmin said:


> My favorites are silkies and pekin bantams-also frizzle pekin bantams are quite cute! Do you them for eggs or pets?


I am both for eggs and pets! I like to have a great variety of chickens! In the past I have had silkies, americanas, red stars, barred rock, a few bantam ones that I wasn't sure the breed, polish chicken.


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't actually have a pekin bantam just yet - they might call them something different here (in Australia) they are smaller and only lay little eggs! I Just love the smaller chicken breeds and don't mind only having little eggs as its just my fiancé and I - no little kiddies running around yet! I can't wait to have real babies that can play with the chickens!


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

Yep, that is a boy you got there! He is a nice looking boy too. My favorite silkie girls are the partridges, then blues then the whites. At first I didn't like the non-bearded but they are growing on and I am starting to like them too. LOL
I will post some pics of my hens so you can kind of get an idea what to look for when you get some. Hope it helps!!


----------



## PouletdePouf (Jan 24, 2013)

Koko, you've already focused in on 2 major characteristics of a silkie roo, big comb size & spurs. Two more things to look for are streamer feathers coming off the top of the head & a very distinctive cape. The hens won't have any of these.


----------

